# Any places to go during layover?



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

My family is traveling ahead of me to the PI so I'll be following them alone. Instead of getting a room somewhere for 6 hrs which I've done before I rather just hang out somewhere. Problem is I arrive at 1040pm. I usually just sit on the floor at domestic until the counter opens but wondered if anybody knew of anything better.

Sure wish domestic had 24 hr check-in so I could just hang in the bar (coffee shop) and surf.

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

If your a retired the USO is great option, unsure of where your stop over is? I never had a layover longer than 4 hrs, Japan is usually a 2-4hr wait, many spots now have internet access or Wi-Fi, that's a big help too in passing the time, I know Japan has the internet cafe, it's been almost 5 years for me.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> If your a retired the USO is great option, unsure of where your stop over is? I never had a layover longer than 4 hrs, Japan is usually a 2-4hr wait, many spots now have internet access or Wi-Fi, that's a big help too in passing the time, I know Japan has the internet cafe, it's been almost 5 years for me.


Hello,
I didn't really explain myself well.....

I was hoping for an airport lounge that's open 24/7 at NAIA where one can grab a beverage/snack and past the time. I haven't noticed anything at Terminal 2 except on the gate side of security.

Thanks,
cvgtpc1


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Probably best bet is to grab a cab and head down to Handle Bar in Makati as it's not far away and open 24 hours. You can watch sports on the big screen (Wimbledon on at the moment) and grab a beer/softie/coffee or two. When early morning rolls around there will be plenty of cabs around and a pretty easy ride back to domestic.

I don't know about you but Sharapova in short pants trumps sitting on the floor in domestic any day.


----------

